# How do you define Evangelical?



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 2, 2004)

When you hear the term Evanglical, what does it remind you of most of all?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 2, 2004)

It reminds me of preachers who do not nail down their own doctrinal position.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 2, 2004)

I voted #1, but it really reminds me of a combination of 1, 3 and 5, which I think collectively point to #6.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 2, 2004)

I voted #3 but it could have easily been 1, 3, or 5.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Nov 2, 2004)

non-reformed!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Irishcat922_
> non-reformed!



So would you call a Roman Catholic an evangelical?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 2, 2004)

I agree with Sean Chris, i.e. those whom are not truly reformed.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes! At least it seems when you bring up issues that are inherently R.C. with most Evangellies they look at you like your nuts or something.

Defection from Doctrine

by J. C. Ryle


"œCrowds, and crying, and hot rooms, and high-flown singing, and an incessant rousing of the emotions, are the only things which many care for. Inability to distinguish differences in doctrine is spreading far and wide, and so long as the preacher is "˜clever´ and "˜earnest,´ hundreds seem to think it must be all right, and call you dreadfully "˜narrow and uncharitable´ if you hint that he is unsound."


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 2, 2004)

I typically think of an evangelical as a _Protestant_ or an _independent_ who is not truly Reformed - but a Catholic? Most--better yet, all--Catholics would laugh at being called an evangelical.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I typically think of an evangelical as a _Protestant_ or an _independent_ who is not truly Reformed - but a Catholic? Most--better yet, all--Catholics would laugh at being called an evangelical.



I would agree with that.

I would define it as someone who is convinced they have all theological opinions sewed up, but in all honesty have closed themselves off from many opinions more worthy of consideration than those they hold!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 2, 2004)

Chris,
I don't know if I would call them literally evangelicals. But the term means 'good news' or 'gospel'; evangelion. This, they would say describes them.

You'd be suprised. A lot of RC congregations have endeavored into the charasmatic rank and file in this day. In fear of losing larger #'s, they have adopted the title in a subdued manner.

[Edited on 11-3-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Irishcat922 (Nov 2, 2004)

True but most evangelicals will quickly defend R.C.s if you attack their doctrinal views.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 2, 2004)

Id say it reminds me of the grouping of Preby, RB, congregationalist, and independents who hold the common faith of the reformation. I knwo some would say its more than that but I see it as the common brotherhood of beleivers who hold to the doctrines of grace and one or mor eof the confessions of faith.

blade


----------



## alwaysreforming (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm trying to be very charitable these days on how I think of "Evangelical." Most of my friends are evangelical and so I've learned to endure through a lot of conversations about theology. Why they are so resistant to Reformed thought is beyond me! I rarely bother anymore. However, whenever I get an opportune time to exalt the Lord Jesus in their thinking, I try to.

Adam wrote:
"I would define it as someone who is convinced they have all theological opinions sewed up, but in all honesty have closed themselves off from many opinions more worthy of consideration than those they hold!"

I don't know about the rest of you, but I find that quote brilliant! ... (Don't let it go to your head, Adam!)
:bigsmile:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 2, 2004)

Well Christopher, while I appreciate the compliment (and any time I can say something brilliant here will just barely begin to catch me up to all the others here) I must say that insight came from being a former Evangelical!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Id say it reminds me of the grouping of Preby, RB, congregationalist, and independents who hold the common faith of the reformation. I knwo some would say its more than that but I see it as the common brotherhood of beleivers who hold to the doctrines of grace and one or mor eof the confessions of faith.
> 
> blade



Actually Nathan you are not far off. 200 years or so ago, that's exactly what evangelical meant. Not so today as it has been polluted with Arminianism,relativism, and liberalism.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes, we have learned to smile politely without agreeing or disagreeing.
I do the same thing alot of the time.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 2, 2004)

Patrick,
I totally agree thats how I see the true definition. As opposed to the liberal or ultra conservative evangellyfish. 

blade


----------



## Craig (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm all about redeeming the title "evangelical" so that it represents those who are monergistic in their understanding of salvation...or who really believe in salvation by grace.

I like using the term "fundamentalist" for those that are rabidly anti-calvinsitic...or "fundies" for short. For those that are seeker sensitive and anti doctrinal and are concerned about being nice: they're the "friendlies".


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I typically think of an evangelical as a _Protestant_ or an _independent_ who is not truly Reformed - but a Catholic? Most--better yet, all--Catholics would laugh at being called an evangelical.


I think this is typically what I think


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 3, 2004)

Craig,
When I think of 'fundies' I think ultra conservative-legalism-KJV onlyism etc.... I dont think seeker sensitive I would put that as liberal more so than ultra conservative Isolationist.

blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 3, 2004)

When I was converted from the Baha'i Faith to Christianity, it was due, humanly speaking, to the influence of InterVarsity Christian Fellowship and Campus Crusade for Christ (ie., Arminian, non-denominational, broadly evangelical parachurch ministries). Both of which groups, in my experience, have nearly as many Roman Catholics as Protestants - the differences were very fuzzy. Two years later, when the Lord lead me to the Reformed Faith, it felt like a second conversion experience. The Reformed Faith and worldview is so radically different from that in the mainstream evangelical church as to _seem_ at least like a different religion altogether.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 3, 2004)

> Two years later, when the Lord lead me to the Reformed Faith, it felt like a second conversion experience.



I can relate to that completely! I had been "saved" at 12 years old, but in the past year as I came to the reformed theology I felt the exact same way.

[Edited on 3-11-2004 by houseparent]


----------



## matt01 (Nov 3, 2004)

I have always thought of myself as an evangelical.

"Relating to or being a Christian church believing in personal conversion and the inerrancy of the Bible ..."

"Martin Luther referred to his movement as the 'evangelische kirke' (evangelical church). "

"historically, one who believes in salvation by grace through faith in Christ alone and not in sacramentalism"

[Edited on 4-11-2004 by matthew]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 4, 2004)

It is much to be regretted that the word evangelical has been co-opted by an anemic form of North American Christianity. The word has noble origins, but when used today to signify a nebulous type of Christianity that is weak in doctrine and grounded in personal experience, it becomes clear that it is distinguishable from the branch of Christianity that we know as Reformed. 

Below are two articles of interest which address the meaning of "evangelical":

http://www.religioustolerance.org/evan_defn.htm

http://www.swrb.com/newslett/actualNLs/5_shipwr.htm


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 4, 2004)

None of the above really. I usually associate the term evangelical with newer, independent churches in the UK which are EVANGELISTIC. Although I would consider myself an evangelical I would not name a church 'evangelical' any more - e.g. 'Cheltenham Evangelical Church'. I would prefer to call a church something more simple, and leave the descriptors to the smaller print - like perhaps having a church called 'Cheltenham Baptist Chapel', underneath saying -Reformed- , -Evangelistic- , etc.

And don't start on me for using 'reformed!'.

I think the term evangelical is more maligned in the States than it is in the UK. Liberals over here would use the term infrequently.

JH


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> And don't start on me for using 'reformed!'.



 You know people like me too well!


----------



## Scott (Nov 8, 2004)

Some Roman Catholics consider themselves evangelical. See, for example:
http://www.evangelicalcatholic.com/default.html

BTW, D.G. Hart has a good book, Deconstructing Evangelicalism, out on the uses of the word "evangelical" and what is means or does not mean. 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_1/002-7140555-6784812?v=glance&s=books

Scott


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2004)

I believe Chuck Colson was very instrumental in creating the Evangelicals & Catholics Together document. 

On a related note, I recall reading C.S. Lewis' _Mere Christianity_ years ago, which at the time I thought of very highly, and noting that he submitted his text to representatives of Presbyterianism, Anglicanism and Roman Catholicism, who all agreed that his presentation accurately described the gospel. That was a red flag that I missed at first, but it is indicative of the fuzzy evangelical approach to Christianity today.


----------

